# Muddy we will get you out!!! Raising Funds for Muddy...



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Seems that all the commotion is heating up and now they hit the Mud man with the suspension. I am hear for you muddy hopefully there are some others too. 

This is getting ridiculous, I think I might start a new forum myself and let you say what you want when you want and how you want. (it will take all the heat from hear, so you guys can have it easy again) You know it don't take a genus to run one of these things. So how bout you guys come up with the name (members) and I will get to working on it. This ain't gone get me banned to is it???


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

havent read anything he said that broke the rules


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 10, 2008)

I know, he just text me and said he got banned what a load!!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 10, 2008)

...


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 10, 2008)

*Please let our Muddy boy back in*

It was all in fun, he was defending my earlier post...

So come on Mods have heart..


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2008)

After repeated warnings, the ice cracked and swoosh! More to come I am sure.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

Great, who is going to tell the cyberscouters to take a jump?

I've seen worse posted on so called PSA threads........


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 10, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Great, who is going to tell the cyberscouters to take a jump?
> 
> I've seen worse posted on so called PSA threads........




You volunteering??????


----------



## Milkman (Dec 10, 2008)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> I think I might start a new forum myself and let you say what you want when you want and how you want. (it will take all the heat from hear, so you guys can have it easy again) You know it don't take a genus to run one of these things. So how bout you guys come up with the name (members) and I will get to working on it. ???



Best idea yet.......... 

For those who choose to remain here, we will have to abide by the rules set forth by the owner.  

Take a moment to read them, especially the 2nd paragraph

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=916#post916


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Great, who is going to tell the cyberscouters to take a jump?
> 
> I've seen worse posted on so called PSA threads........



Cyberscouters are not a problem on this forum. If you don't like what they ask, then don't answer. Pretty simple I think.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think he is worried about that.  He is worried about people giving away information on a public forum about lake/rivers etc that could ruin the place for good.  Just use the lake in SW ga for example.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You volunteering??????




I'm your huckleberry.  

I will be glad to advise our cyberscouters...


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 10, 2008)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Seems that all the commotion is heating up and now they hit the Mud man with the suspension. I am hear for you muddy hopefully there are some others too.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous, I think I might start a new forum myself and let you say what you want when you want and how you want. (it will take all the heat from hear, so you guys can have it easy again) You know it don't take a genus to run one of these things. So how bout you guys come up with the name (members) and I will get to working on it. This ain't gone get me banned to is it???


 
Been done a few times:

Dominion of Stewards
Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures
The Outdoor Place

Just to name a few spin-offs.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> I will be glad to advise our cyberscouters...



Be sure your answer is appropriate for this forum and without malice and you'll do good. Taking an"off with their head" approach will not make the grade.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 10, 2008)

Shownuff they are banned says it right under there screennames.  Its gonna be boring for a while now.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2008)

rspringer said:


> Shownuff they are banned says it right under there screennames.  Its gonna be boring for a while now.



It don't have to be boring,talk about y'alls favorite subject,shoot'n ducks.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 10, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> It don't have to be boring,talk about y'alls favorite subject,shoot'n ducks.




Thats not for the publics ears.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 10, 2008)

rspringer said:


> Thats not for the publics ears.




Best post i've seen today !


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2008)

rspringer said:


> Thats not for the publics ears.



Then maybe Thangs with Wangs should go away afterall.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

They'll just get new screen names. Banning someone doesn't do any good if they really want to be on here


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Then maybe Thangs with Wangs should go away afterall.



I agree


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Then maybe Thangs with Wangs should go away afterall.



There are a lot of people that would like to see that happen 

It is kind of like if a bunch of people came on the fly fishing forum and named every stream in North Georgia that holds brook trout


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not trying to defend anyone, and many know how I like to try and act serious. I do that all in fun but the way I see it and not trying to start anything but if people on here don't like this forum, then why don't they leave.  No one makes me post or start threads, and if I choose not to or to do is up to me. That is really the simple part.  

I know alot of the sarcasm is in good fun but sometimes it can get annoying and if you can't post without sarcasm then just don't post.   

Again I'm not starting anything but there are a few on here that happens to like this forum, and want to see it stay, if others don't then they should leave!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 10, 2008)

Also I think some questions are legit, and yes others are cyberscouting, but I don't tell honey holes and really haven't seen any lately. But I don't think that giving out "honey holes" will get you banned anyway.  Just send a pm and then talk honey holes.


----------



## ringy (Dec 10, 2008)

I think that some of they guys see this place as kindof a fun joke, but thats just my take.  I don't understand it.


----------



## DUD (Dec 10, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> They'll just get new screen names. Banning someone doesn't do any good if they really want to be on here





For some reason I think your right!


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 10, 2008)

SEVERAL wear their feelings right on the end of their shirt sleeves.  Its just like a duck blind, some trash talking, rib poking.
But, the stupid "stuff", they should get their ear full.  When people call themselves hunters, but want others to the leg work, LET THEM HAVE IT BETWEEN THE EYES!!!!!!

If they can't handle the truth, then they can go back to their momma.  And their dad needs to be smacked!
Being straight up with someone is not bad, impolite, unsocialable, crude, or rude.  Its part of being a man, at least that is how I was raised.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You volunteering??????



Is this kind of like asking someone to pull your finger.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a full contact sport for sure, in the field and on the net


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Is this kind of like asking someone to pull your finger.



I think he was just trying to bait me so I would say something stupid and he could then "Bannedchase" me.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I think he was just trying to bait me so I would say something stupid and he could then "Bannedchase" me.



Ya think.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Ya think.



BTW, sorry if I made you mad on that Georgia Tech thread right after the game.  I was pretty mad.....


----------



## LJay (Dec 10, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> They'll just get new screen names. Banning someone doesn't do any good if they really want to be on here


You think???


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Dec 10, 2008)

"You know it don't take a genus to run one of these things."


No, but it does take a genius!!!

Just messing with you.


----------



## Woody17 (Dec 10, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Also I think some questions are legit, and yes others are cyberscouting, but I don't tell honey holes and really haven't seen any lately. But I don't think that giving out "honey holes" will get you banned anyway.  Just send a pm and then talk honey holes.



Have any of you thought the the "Honey Hole" may not exist?  Cyberscouting could get ya on a lonely hunt!  If you want my honey hole, just ask!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

LJay said:


> You think???



Yep.


----------



## LJay (Dec 10, 2008)

Muddy feet ain't.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 10, 2008)

A group of good ole loyal Woody's/GON water fowlers could get together and post some "honey hole bait" for these cyber scouters to waste some time on if'n they were a mind to  



Also, if a member is banned and sneaks back in under the radar as a newby, but stays calm and acts right........... who won ???  

Us thats who


----------



## rspringer (Dec 10, 2008)

This forum was way more fun to visit when the mods did post something EVERY TWO THREADS.  Note: this post doesn't break any rules, but just let us (THE PEOPLE) speak.  And like yall say, take it to a PM if they mess up.  Again, its boring seeing yalls post up here everytime I look on this site.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> I'm not trying to defend anyone, and many know how I like to try and act serious. I do that all in fun but the way I see it and not trying to start anything but if people on here don't like this forum, then why don't they leave.  No one makes me post or start threads, and if I choose not to or to do is up to me. That is really the simple part.
> 
> I know alot of the sarcasm is in good fun but sometimes it can get annoying and if you can't post without sarcasm then just don't post.
> 
> Again I'm not starting anything but there are a few on here that happens to like this forum, and want to see it stay, if others don't then they should leave!!



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit but here it goes...... VERY WELL SAID EMU....except the second part, if it annoyes you.... refer back to paragraph one. Or go to the thread about fishin with grasshoppers..


----------



## craig88 (Dec 10, 2008)

what are the advantages of being a mod?

honest question...


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Bowman#3 said:


> There are a lot of people that would like to see that happen
> 
> It is kind of like if a bunch of people came on the fly fishing forum and named every stream in North Georgia that holds brook trout



Oh man, you mean that people didn't know that there were ducks on Seminole, West Point, Rhett's Island, Juliette, Eufaula, Blackshear, etc. before someone on a public internet forum said there were?  

Hey, Lanier and Carters have huge spots, Nottely has some big largemouths and stripers, Blue Ridge has some big smallmouth, Allatoona has good fishing, heck West Point and Clarks Hill might be some of the best fisheries west of the Mississippi.

There are some big deer in the southwest part of the state, particularly in Macon, Wilcox, Dooly, Pulaski, Lee, and Crisp Counties.  Also, Morgan, Thomas, Bulloch, Telfair, and Burke are often overlooked as producing trophies every year.

Hey, if you go to Arkansas, you can kill a lot of Mallards, Texas and LA have a lot of ducks too.  Head out to Washington State and you can wear them out.  The UP of Michigan is an overlooked spot to kill some ducks.  I've got friends who shoot potholes in SD every yet and pile up some ducks.  NC can be a good spot to kill ducks too.

Hope I didn't give away too many secrets.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 10, 2008)

People just like are you that ruin good spots.  Its not they don't know about them.  But posting pictures from lakes such as the above mentioned people look for boat ramps, or anythign they can id from the picture and they go there.  Then they tell people.  Seminole, 10 years ago, people may have known but there wasn't the madness that takes place now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2008)

Here you go................ I`ve shot ducks, mostly wood ducks, for goin` on 45 years. I also spend a tremendous amount of time on Lake Seminole, turkey huntin`, deer huntin`, fishin`, for around 27 years or so. I know a little about the place. I see a lot of ducks on it, saw a tremendous amount of them this past Saturday, even though I don`t hunt ducks in the convential manner.  Maybe some new duckhunters need some good info?


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Rspringer, do you subscribe to GON?

If not, then I guess you woudn't know that within the past 10 years, there have been multiple articles, sometimes yearly articles, about the different spots that I just mentioned...


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Also, you kill a lot of ducks at the boat ramps?


----------



## DUD (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Also, you kill a lot of ducks at the boat ramps?



Yeah havent you ever tried it???


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

DUD, I didn't say that I didn't...I pile em up out of my Mastercraft...them tamies don't even see it coming when I crank the speaker bar..

I was just wondering if Rspringer was skilled enough.


----------



## DUD (Dec 10, 2008)

If your questioning someones skill then i guess that i could safely assume that you would consider yourself a skilled duck hunter.  If thats the case then why are you arguing with rspringer when you should clearly understand what he is saying about the boat ramps.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha....let's see, Seminole is 37,500 acres with 376 miles of shoreline...does shot in the dark or a needle in a haystack mean anything to you?

Right now, I'm going through the truck buck WMA entries to find out where to hunt next year...hey, did you know that Joe Kurz annually turns out some of the biggest deer off GA WMA's?


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2008)

craig88 said:


> what are the advantages of being a mod?
> 
> honest question...



One is that you find out who your true friends are. I have had a couple of folks I thought were friends resent me for something I had to do here.

Secondly, I have been a member of this forum for ...... hmmmm, how old is this site anyway?, and I accepted an invitation to serve in an effort to give back. I have benefited and been blessed in so many ways by good members here and made friendships that will last my lifetime.

And one more: I get to share my views with the other mods and admin.'s about  how this site is moderated and the rules we enforce. We rarely all agree about a given issue or how to handle a given circumstance but we do all agree and believe we have the best site on the WWW for the outdoors man or woman.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Oh man, you mean that people didn't know that there were ducks on Seminole, West Point, Rhett's Island, Juliette, Eufaula, Blackshear, etc. before someone on a public internet forum said there were?
> 
> Hey, Lanier and Carters have huge spots, Nottely has some big largemouths and stripers, Blue Ridge has some big smallmouth, Allatoona has good fishing, heck West Point and Clarks Hill might be some of the best fisheries west of the Mississippi.
> 
> ...



talk it up man... but you did leave out your favorite places to catch brook trout


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, I'm from NW GA...my favorite place to catch brookies is Little Ruff up on Cohutta...I hope everyone flocks there now...they'll be in for a surprise.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

But seriously, if I told you that I have 3 streams that I can go to anytime of the year and catch brookies and they are located on Cohutta, you honestly think you'd find them?  

This is a true story, btw.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> But seriously, if I told you that I have 3 streams that I can go to anytime of the year and catch brookies and they are located on Cohutta, you honestly think you'd find them?
> 
> This is a true story, btw.



Top maps, Google earth, a little foot work and a phone call or two to some relatives that live not far from there and there is no telling what could happen... see how it works?


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha..let's see if you get the final point..

You gonna tell me that you didn't already know that there were AT LEAST 3 streams on Cohutta that had brook trout in them??

That's what I thought..


----------



## gaboy1 (Dec 10, 2008)

My goodness it looks like there are more Mod's on this site than regular members. You guy's go and look at some of the other forums on here and come back and tell me how this one is any worse. 

Thin ice give me a break!


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Ha..let's see if you get the final point..
> 
> You gonna tell me that you didn't already know that there were AT LEAST 3 streams on Cohutta that had brook trout in them??
> 
> That's what I thought..



I have never even set foot on the place with a fishing pole in my hand but I might have to if I ever go to that part north Georgia thanks man!!
Can you give me some details on where I can set up my pop up camper and some good local places to eat also do you happen to have the number of the local game warden up there? Do I need to be worried about bears, will they eat my pocket dog?


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

In ga, deer are everywhere, so are fish. Not so much ducks. Seems a lot of people like to go shoot at them but very few hunt them. Thats why you see the real hunters not giving their spots and telling ones that do how dumb they are. Ducks in Ga are few and far between and if you keep your mouth shut after you find them, you will be good. If you tell people you will be fighting for that spot and IF you happen to get their first, you will just have people set up on top of you. Simple as that. It's easy to ask for a hand out, takes time and money to scout and then kill


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 10, 2008)

Deer hide in woods. 

Fish hide under water.

Ducks sit on top of water for all the world to see.

See the difference.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2008)

gaboy1 said:


> My goodness it looks like there are more Mod's on this site than regular members. You guy's go and look at some of the other forums on here and come back and tell me how this one is any worse.
> 
> Thin ice give me a break!



more mod's than members that's all that's left. 
Well except a few stray birds here and there. And sometimes they skybust at us.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I do..so telling someone that they are there is like telling someone they are wearing a blue shirt...I understand exactly..I don't think that you do.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 10, 2008)

Well what about the divers, can't they hide too?  LOL


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Yeah, I do..so telling someone that they are there is like telling someone they are wearing a blue shirt...I understand exactly..I don't think that you do.


With ducks when someone finds out the birds are piled up on lake X then all they have to do is drive to lake X and scout for a couple of days and find where the birds want to be and the next thing you know they are in the spot that you were planing on hunting or if you beat them to the spot they will just pull up beside you and shoot off your spread...


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 10, 2008)

Although my post was not directed at any one particular person, I assume as you did that I was talk to you. I also spend enough time in here to know who the regulars are. I checked on your past post and found that you have never posted anything about duck hunting. Therefore I will assume that you either don't partake in the sport or don't have any information to share with others on duck hunting. If you don't hunt ducks then it's hard to understand. If your not willing to share your information then you are fussing with yourself.


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 10, 2008)

A good duck hole is worth it's weight in gold ten times, but unless you really hunt ducks you wouldn't know that.  People look at you crazy when you tell them that we sit in water with ice forming on our waders or that we get to our fav. honey hole four hours early so no one gets it.  The best time to shoot ducks is in the worst weather that mother nature can throw out.  A true duck hunter will hunt no matter the conditions.  So yes it should be ok to tell someone where to go when trying to steal a spot.  They are only fair weather, get it as easy as they can hunters who will only mess up a spot.


----------



## Robk (Dec 10, 2008)

big A 235 said:


> A good duck hole is worth it's weight in gold ten times, but unless you really hunt ducks you wouldn't know that.  People look at you crazy when you tell them that we sit in water with ice forming on our waders or that we get to our fav. honey hole four hours early so no one gets it.  The best time to shoot ducks is in the worst weather that mother nature can throw out.  A true duck hunter will hunt no matter the conditions.  So yes it should be ok to tell someone where to go when trying to steal a spot.  They are only fair weather, get it as easy as they can hunters who will only mess up a spot.



Sometimes spreading the wealth could be a good thing.  I had a good place that I used to hunt and one of the members here on the board was having issues with getting somewhere to hunt close to his home.  I gave him the  contact with  the landowner and now he's got himself a great place to kill a few this year.

I'll take anyone who wants to get up that early with me.  But I only hunt private lands anymore anyway so I'm not worried about it.

Rob


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

Robk said:


> Sometimes spreading the wealth could be a good thing.  I had a good place that I used to hunt and one of the members here on the board was having issues with getting somewhere to hunt close to his home.  I gave him the  contact with  the landowner and now he's got himself a great place to kill a few this year.
> 
> I'll take anyone who wants to get up that early with me.  But I only hunt private lands anymore anyway so I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Rob



Private land is not even close to the same as public.


----------



## Robk (Dec 10, 2008)

no such thing as claiming "public lands or waters".  Folks that whine about how bad it is on public waters or wma's are just as bad as the folks who don't have enough respect give someone else there some room.  When Rhett's Island opened up down here last month there were people hiding there all night.

R


----------



## jdgator (Dec 10, 2008)

Man. I have had so much trouble just finding other people who even want to duck hunt. They'll PM that they want to go, and then not show up the next morning to hunt. I'd like to find some other passionate duck hunters because I don't like to hunt alone for safety reasons. Plus I like the fellowship of being with other "true" duck hunters.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

Robk said:


> no such thing as claiming "public lands or waters".  Folks that whine about how bad it is on public waters or wma's are just as bad as the folks who don't have enough respect give someone else there some room.  When Rhett's Island opened up down here last month there were people hiding there all night.
> 
> R



Where did I or anybody else claim anything? If you tell people where YOU found the ducks and where YOU killed them, you can assure yourself, especially if you post it on the internet, that you will never hunt that spot again peacefully. Do you not understand that?

If not look at it like this since it looks like you're a deer hunter. You are hunting a WMA, you've got a 140 class buck scouted out and pinned down. Are you going to post on the internet and say where and what time you saw him? Doubt it. Why? Probably because someone else will go kill him or atleast add to the competition.

Do you got it now?


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Bowman#3 said:


> With ducks when someone finds out the birds are piled up on lake X then all they have to do is drive to lake X and scout for a couple of days and find where the birds want to be and the next thing you know they are in the spot that you were planing on hunting or if you beat them to the spot they will just pull up beside you and shoot off your spread...



So, if it's that a big a deal to you that people will listen to open information on a public forum, why don't you take 5 minutes and make up a report about a public body of water that will have all these cyberscouters flocking to said lake or river?  

Or maybe it's because you know that most people don't really look on here and say, hey ol' so and so killed him some ducks down on Lake X..I'm headed down there this weekend...

I think we all know that word of mouth amongst 'friends' brings a lot more people onto the lakes we hunt.  It's just easier to blame ol so and so than to blame someone we know.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's an example, Seminole was a great place to hunt, little pressure. GON runs articles talking about the ducks there, next season and the next 10 years, guess what... people everywhere.


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 10, 2008)

Robk, I'll take anyone who wants to hunt but wont be at a public honey hole and god help them if I catch them at one of my private holes.  Some of these guys will go behind your back and try to get a private hole.  Like I said there is nothing like a good hole and there is not many in Ga.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> So, if it's that a big a deal to you that people will listen to open information on a public forum, why don't you take 5 minutes and make up a report about a public body of water that will have all these cyberscouters flocking to said lake or river?
> 
> Or maybe it's because you know that most people don't really look on here and say, hey ol' so and so killed him some ducks down on Lake X..I'm headed down there this weekend...
> 
> I think we all know that word of mouth amongst 'friends' brings a lot more people onto the lakes we hunt.  It's just easier to blame ol so and so than to blame someone we know.



Umm yes they do genius. There's plenty of false info on here. 

I will admit, if someone is dumb enough to tell me where they killed birds, I will go see for myself


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok genius, I'm not talking about the threads where you have these idiots who think they are hilarious joking about birds on Juliette and it's obvious..

And I think it's hilarious that you just admitted to the dreaded, awful cyberscouting yourself...You ever heard the term, Don't bite the hand that feeds you?


----------



## Robk (Dec 10, 2008)

Big A,
Same deal for me.  I don't hunt WMA's or other public lands much anymore.  But when I do most folks wouldn't know it except for where I park.  I get well off the beaten path.  I let the other push game to me on those places.  The private properties that I hunt I get through building friendships with the owners and in everycase I wind up getting the ok to bring folks with me after some time.  

Jake, 
my post was a generalization.  I agree with you on the rude folks that are more prevalent there.    Yes I like to deer hunt but I've usually got all the deer meat I want for the year by the opening of firearms season so I can spend the rest of the year chasing feathered critters.


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 10, 2008)

GSU is right.  Gon has messed up more places by running articles and not just duck but trout to.  You don't see offshore capts. handing out gps numbers for their spots now do you.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> Umm yes they do genius. There's plenty of false info on here.
> 
> I will admit, if someone is dumb enough to tell me where they killed birds, I will go see for myself



True.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> Here's an example, Seminole was a great place to hunt, little pressure. GON runs articles talking about the ducks there, next season and the next 10 years, guess what... people everywhere.



So get off this GON run forum if you don't like GON and spend your time scouting for new spots.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

big A 235 said:


> GSU is right.  Gon has messed up more places by running articles and not just duck but trout to.  You don't see offshore capts. handing out gps numbers for their spots now do
> A few months ago they had GPS spots for fishing Eufaula.
> 
> Why does GON do that?


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Ok genius, I'm not talking about the threads where you have these idiots who think they are hilarious joking about birds on Juliette and it's obvious..
> 
> And I think it's hilarious that you just admitted to the dreaded, awful cyberscouting yourself...You ever heard the term, Don't bite the hand that feeds you?



I don't ask, but if they tell I will go check it out. I'm not on here asking for a hand out. You are funny though, I don't believe you know a thing about duck hunting public land. 

Yes thats an assumption, I think an accurate one though. If you don't know anything about it, then just dont reply b/c talking to someone who hasn't had to fight, scout, spend money, scout, tell the wife or g/f you will be a day late, all to have someone take your spot. Take it somewhere else buddy


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Possibly because they actively promote the heritage of hunting of fishing in the state of Georgia by providing people with information to help them establish a starting point to have fun in the outdoors.  Do you honestly think that the fisherman that they had take them out gave his/her prime spots for the entire magazine subscription list to find?


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 10, 2008)

They have nothing better to do


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> So get off this GON run forum if you don't like GON and spend your time scouting for new spots.



Why? does it bring you down when you get shown that you no nothing about what you attempt to talk about?

I'm not a know it all by anymeans but I do know how to put them in the boat pretty good. 

I also know what happends when you talk about public places. I'm sorry you dont have the authority to ban me. I've done nothing wrong


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe those people should get out and do what most of us did find out for themselves.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Jake, I've killed deer, ducks, squirrels, rabbits, and caught fish all on public land this year..Your assumption would be completely erroneous.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Has nothing to do with me wanting you banned from this site..you were complaining about GON but yet you are posting on a site run by these same people..You don't see the irony there?


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 10, 2008)

Kinda like griping about a president that you voted for? What's wrong with that?


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Jake, I've killed deer, ducks, squirrels, rabbits, and caught fish all on public land this year..Your assumption would be completely erroneous.



where did you kill the ducks?


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Has nothing to do with me wanting you banned from this site..you were complaining about GON but yet you are posting on a site run by these same people..You don't see the irony there?



You've never complained about an article in a mag. that you are subscribed to? Even the spelling? You are silly.

So where do you kill ducks on public land. The boat ramp would be nice to know


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, where did you kill your ducks at??????


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

and the silence. my assumption my play out to be correct


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone want give out directions to their honey hole


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

lets see, he states he doesn't see whats wrong with tellin public places, gets suckered into sayin he kills em on public land. within 5 minutes 4 people are askin him to tell. Thats at 11pm. no telling how many people are just lookin to see if he drops his spots.

Maybe a change of heart?


----------



## craig88 (Dec 10, 2008)

Al33 said:


> One is that you find out who your true friends are. I have had a couple of folks I thought were friends resent me for something I had to do here.
> 
> Secondly, I have been a member of this forum for ...... hmmmm, how old is this site anyway?, and I accepted an invitation to serve in an effort to give back. I have benefited and been blessed in so many ways by good members here and made friendships that will last my lifetime.
> 
> And one more: I get to share my views with the other mods and admin.'s about  how this site is moderated and the rules we enforce. We rarely all agree about a given issue or how to handle a given circumstance but we do all agree and believe we have the best site on the WWW for the outdoors man or woman.




we joined this site the same month of the same year man... I visit the site 365 days a year, I was just wondering why you guys have gotten your panties in a wad over some Senior FOLKS makin fun of FRESHMAN.

that kinda stuff happens. Join a TEAM anywhere and your going to get hazed. thats just how "growin up" stuff works... 

sucks the mods get in the way of this fun.

That being said. I would love to help anyone and everyone become more educated about the sport of waterfowling. I am no expert at it but I have a resume. 

I just think that new members of the waterfowling community should be warned before they venture off into a public place and ask for free information... If they come about it in the right way then most people will help them kindly, myself included.

I learned 75% of what I know from this site and others, and I got the same treatment. I REMEMBER! 

thanks,

hope this aint my last post on this place guys, If it is, Ive had a nice ride. See yall elsewhere.


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 10, 2008)

I need a new spot


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 10, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> lets see, he states he doesn't see whats wrong with tellin public places, gets suckered into sayin he kills em on public land. within 5 minutes 4 people are askin him to tell. Thats at 11pm. no telling how many people are just lookin to see if he drops his spots.
> 
> Maybe a change of heart?



no he will tell us after all these are his words 



huntindawg said:


> Ha....does shot in the dark or a needle in a haystack mean anything to you?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2008)

Still waiting on your spot huntindawg........


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw he was reading this post a second ago. Maybe he's crankin up the GPS for coordinates


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 11, 2008)

craig88 said:


> we joined this site the same month of the same year man...  .



The forum was started in 2001 and yes, Al was a member then.   The forum crashed twice and was restarted . This is the 2rd restart. 





craig88 said:


> you guys have gotten your panties in a wad over some Senior FOLKS makin fun of FRESHMAN.



There are no Freshman and Seniors here.  All members WILL treat all members with respect or go play somewhere else.




craig88 said:


> sucks the mods get in the way of this fun.


 
Abide by the rules and y'all will see much less of us.

If we keep getting complaints and we will be here.


----------



## craig88 (Dec 11, 2008)

Arrow Flinger said:


> The forum was started in 2001 and yes, Al was a member then.   The forum crashed twice and was restarted . This is the 2rd restart.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15717&highlight=forum+history
> 
> ...





Thanks for clearing everything up...

in my books, a senior tries to lead a freshman on the right path with criticism that goes along with plenty of teachings, which makes them grow into a SENIOR.

not trying to say by no means that I am a senior, but I feel as though I am not a freshman. It is just an analogy. 

the fight is over, im not going to win because obviously you folks can take that magic button and send me packing forever.

 I honestly do not care now, it is sad that this site has come to this. This is just my $.02.

I just feel like the mods are taking things a little out of control. which is what i believe. honestly, out of complete respect for you guys.


Like I said earlier, hope this is not my last post, but if it is... I have had a good run guys. 

See yall Elsewhere.

Hopefully it is where we can talk freely.

Craig.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is gay.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> BTW, sorry if I made you mad on that Georgia Tech thread right after the game.  I was pretty mad.....



Mad ... Matt, I don't get mad on these forums.  Usually I am laughing my butt off.  I appreciate the thought though.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Here you go................ I`ve shot ducks, mostly wood ducks, for goin` on 45 years. I also spend a tremendous amount of time on Lake Seminole, turkey huntin`, deer huntin`, fishin`, for around 27 years or so. I know a little about the place. I see a lot of ducks on it, saw a tremendous amount of them this past Saturday, even though I don`t hunt ducks in the convential manner.  Maybe some new duckhunters need some good info?



Coots don't count, you old poot.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 11, 2008)

Robk said:


> no such thing as claiming "public lands or waters".  Folks that whine about how bad it is on public waters or wma's are just as bad as the folks who don't have enough respect give someone else there some room.  When Rhett's Island opened up down here last month there were people hiding there all night.
> 
> R




Rob, so what exactly are you trying to say.  I congratulate those guys for camping out.  THATS DEDICATION.  The only reason they had to do that is to reserve there spot from jacklegs that heard through the INTERNET there were ducks down there.  you understand???

I ONLY hunt public waters and yes, I complain about them.  

I can recall numerous times AT A RAMP listening to people say, but I say so and so at these boat ramp with a pile of ducks, I wonder where they are.  Or you could be on the lake and people recognize spots where pictures where taken.  Happens ALL THE TIME.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 11, 2008)

Or maybe it's because you know that most people don't really look on here and say, hey ol' so and so killed him some ducks down on Lake X..I'm headed down there this weekend...

.[/QUOTE]


Acutally A LOT of people do, just see my above post.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 11, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> Ok genius, I'm not talking about the threads where you have these idiots who think they are hilarious joking about birds on Juliette and it's obvious..
> 
> And I think it's hilarious that you just admitted to the dreaded, awful cyberscouting yourself...You ever heard the term, Don't bite the hand that feeds you?




For the record, there were TWO DIFFERENT names I believe directed at GSUJake and nothing happened.  Must be nice to be under the mods wing right?  I know of two of three people that would have gotten kicked off for suck fowl language.  COMMUNIST!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2008)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Seems that all the commotion is heating up and now they hit the Mud man with the suspension. I am hear for you muddy hopefully there are some others too.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous, I think I might start a new forum myself and let you say what you want when you want and how you want. (it will take all the heat from hear, so you guys can have it easy again) You know it don't take a genus to run one of these things. So how bout you guys come up with the name (members) and I will get to working on it. This ain't gone get me banned to is it???



I checked the rules to see about filing a unified appeal to Muddy's ban.  It seems that per the rules, if you appeal, the first response will always be, "cuz he was bad" and when you ask them why, the response will be, "cuz I told you so".  I will be delving further in search of a higher court.  At my house growing up, it used to be my grandmother.  I can not find an admin who has the title of grandmother, but I will be tireless in my search.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Dec 12, 2008)

Man had stopped by in a few days...but it looks like this place is gettin ugly around here!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree with you somewhat Jake, but I'll be honest with ya, I've heard about the duck hunting on Seminole, when I was in high school. And also I've learned from magazine articles.  If GON comes to your place Jake and asks you questions are you gonna answer em truthfully and show em all the honey holes?


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im glad he's gone! I remember last year bout this time i asked a question on here and he was about as rude as it gets. A true you know what. See ya partna!


----------

